
Public versus Private Blockchains - csomar
http://bitfury.com/white-papers-research
======
wizardry90210
Isn't a "private blockchain" just called "a database"?

------
MCRed
A better solution is: [http://factom.org](http://factom.org)

------
lifeisstillgood
I do have real comments to make, but, ooohh very nice CSS/look and feel. Me
want.

